# Berri has went over to the bridge



## Michaela

My little girl is gone.

I can't believe it, she was only 2 and a half, so young.

As you know she's been having medical problems now since August. Shejust couldn't fight off the abscesses, she got another recently in theother eye. 

It must have been too much pressure on her brain.

She went in the night, I hope it was quick.

Berri was my heart bunny, I don't know what to do, how will I ever get over this? She is the first bunny I've lost.

Pebble and Ebony aren't the same, they won't eat, they were sitting by her body, I'm worried.

Why did this have to happen, I don't know what to do, I miss her somuch already, and it's only been a number of hours. I'd do anything tohave her back, I just want o hold her in my arms, pet her soft rexyfur, watch her binky in the garden...

Goodbye my sweet angel...


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh man. I am so sorry. I am here if you need to talk. Feel free to pm me. I will be here all night and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Haley

Oh Michaela, this is such terrible news. My heart is breaking for you right now.

I know how much you were going through with Berri. You took such good care of her through it all and she was such a brave girl.

I'll be praying for you, Pebble and Ebony. At least she went peacefully and they were able to say goodbye. 

We're here if you need us.

Haley


----------



## cheryl

Oh no,no,no,Michaela no not Berri!

I am so so sorry to hear this very sad news

Oh Berri you beautiful girl :tears2:i'm crying now,i loved Berri

Oh Michaela,you are in my deepest thoughts

:hug2:

lots and lots of love

cheryl


----------



## Michaela

Thanks Alicia, Haley and Cheryl.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I know I've already posted on RU but I wanted topost on here too, I'm so sorry to hear about Berri Michaela, she wasone of the buns I always loved on the forum. Binkie free littlegirlie.:bunnyangel::rainbow:


----------



## polly

I'm so sorry its such a shock when a bun goes like that, your post really brought a tear to my eye:bunny19


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh Michaela, I am so sorry.You will be in my thoughts. Give Pebble, Ebony and yourself ahug or 10 from me. :grouphug


----------



## Greta

Oh Michaela, I'm so sorry. Give yourself a biighug and give Ebony &amp; Pebble some good nose rubs for me. You'llbe in my thoughts. :rainbow::hug1


----------



## Michaela

Thanks Jess, Polly, Snuffles and Greta.

I know this is bad, but my parents have suggested I get another bunny or 2 soon, I think I will.


----------



## polly

You should have a look on some of the rescuecentres websites there are some good links from the rabbit welfare ass.website (google it) I was looking the other day and there aws a goodone where you can put in where you are looking for in the u.k they hada lot of bonded pairs. I had a red eyed white that we called snowiethat i got from a rescue and she was so pleased she would give youthankyou kisses its well worth looking into to give an unhappy bun asecond chance


----------



## Michaela

I would love get from a rescure but there are none in NI I will try anyway though thanks.


----------



## lalena2148

I'm so sorry to hear about Berri. :sad:I can only imagine how hard it is to say goodbye to your heart bunny. 

Hugs to you and nose rubs to Ebony and Pebble.

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Michaela, 

I'm so sorry to hear about you sweet Berri, you are such a wonderful"Bunny Mommie". I will say a prayer for all of you.

Binky Free Little One.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## ani-lover

oh no, Michaela not Berri, i know how you feel about losing a heart bunny.:? binky free berri. so sorry for your loss
domino was my heart bunny and he diedbecause his liver cancer took over his body and like berri he went inthe night.
berri was a favorite of me and others and i know you took great care ofher and did your best to take care of her while she was sick. It isactually a good idea to get another bunny because you have another totake care of and spoil and that part of you feels full again


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry Michaela 



....binky free Berri.

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:


----------



## Michaela

Thank you Lalena, Susan, Ani and Jim.

Only other bunny lovers can understand

I am staying on the internet to try and distract myself. I dread tothink what tonight will be like. I have never felt like this in my life.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

ray:. I just want you to know thatyou are still in my thoughts Michaela. I hope you have asomewhat decent night. I know how hard this canbe. I lost BunBun at 12:30am, I didn't know how I was gonnaeven sleep. I did though. Maybe she will comfortyou somehow.


----------



## ahri22

I am so sorry to hear you lost your darlingBerri  I am still in pain from losing my baby two weeks ago. It isespecially hard when they are so young. 

I will keep you and Berri in my thoughts.

Fiona


----------



## Bangbang

urplepansy:that's terrible, i'm so sorry to hear about Berri... hope your doing ok...
it's never easy loosing someone you love, i think loosing a loved petis one of the hardest things to go through... hang in there... 
lots of love, your in our thoughts
Lara and Bangbang:rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so sorry for your loss. I really dounderstand why you are hurting - I wouldn't have understood three weeksago - but I do now.

It is going to take time to grieve for her - but let yourself grieveand don't let anyone tell you she was "just an animal". She was special.

I have had a good day today - I hadn't cried till I opened a drawertrying to find some bunny medicine - and I came across GingerSpice'sbibs I'd bought her about a week before she passed...since she wouldget so messy eating.

Art came in the room and thought we'd lost another rabbit - I was crying so hard. But it just ... snuck up on me.

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. I'm learning that grief really isthe price we pay for love...but its worth it to have experienced thelove even for a short period of time.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

Oh Sweetie!!! I just saw this right now!! I'm so sorry to hear you lost your baby!!

My heart, love, and hugs are with you...you're very loved here, and we're all here for you.

Binky free and healthy, Sweet Berri...

:rainbow::bunnyangel:urplepansy:ray::bigtears:


----------



## Michaela

Thank you Fiona, Lara, Peg and Rosie.

Snuffles, I did get to sleep, I cried myself to sleep and it didn'ttake too long. I think I had a dream about her, but I can't reallyremember.

Pebble and Ebony ate their food, but they are still acting strange.

She will be buried today. That will be tough, I won't watch.

I feel guilty, I only saw her once or twice this week because I wassick, she didn't get in the house for the last two weeks, I wasplanning on bringing her in today, she always got in on a Sunday. Mypoor girl spent her last few days out there and I never even went tosee her.

But she is better off now, the pain of the abscesses has gone, she hadtoo many, she just couldn't fight anymore. She tried so hard.

:cry1:

But I'm not sure about Rainbow Bridge, we are told in RE that whenanimals die they are gone, there is no afterlife for them. I hope thatis wrong. I hope I will see her again.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I'm sorry Michaela, you are going through a tough time.
Berri will be inour thoughts.

Binkie free Berri.

Rainbows! ink iris:


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry, Michaela. You both fought so hard.







Whatever you believe, she is now free from pain. Binky free, Berri.


----------



## Michaela

Thank you Naturestee and Pet_Bunny.


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Michaela, I am so very sorry about Berri, Iknow how much you love your babies. I can't believe thatanimals don't have an afterlife - I once saw a Priest on TV that saidanimals had to be in Heaven, because it wouldn't be Heaven without them!

As for getting another bunny - only do it when you feel ready for it.Give yourself (and Pebble and Ebony) time to grieve over beautifulBerri. And you know we are here for you.

Jan


----------



## Michaela

Thanks Jan, you've really helped. I agree, Heaven wouldn't be Heaven without animals.


----------



## Starina

I am so sorry... :saddenedHugs to you and your Pebbles and Ebony.:hug1



~Star~

"My heart has joined the Thousand, for my friend stopped running today." ~Watership Down~


----------



## HoneyPot

Hi there, I missed this earlier and just foundout about your sweet Berri in another thread. I'm so sorryfor the loss of your heart bunny. (hugs) to you, Pebble andEbony while you guys deal with this.

Take care.

____________
Nadia
Misty
Charlie


----------



## Michaela

Thank you Star and Nadia.


----------



## Pipp

Oh Michaela, so sorry I missed this. This is sad beyond words. :sad:

:rip:Berri... We'll miss you so much, but being pain free surpasses our needs. 

And no, it most certainly would not be heaven without ourbunnies. If I thought for one second they wouldn't be there,I'd stop helping little old ladies across the street and start knockingoverbanks. 

sas :tears2:


----------



## gwhoosh

I'm sorry to hear about your bunny loss:bawl::sad: :cry4: I'm sure you did all you could to help her, and I'msure she knew that too. She's probably thanking you from bunny heavenright now :angel::rip: I hope your life will return to a new normalsoon.


----------



## f_j

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of yourheart bunny . I know how you feel, it is so hard.It will take time but you will heal....we're all here foryou. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Michaela

Thank you Sas, Gwhoosh and f_j.

I have to say, I still don't think I've accepted it, every-time I thinkabout her I stop myself and find something to keep me busy. Am I notallowing myself to grieve?:?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Have you checked out the "Greif"thread? You may be still in denial, give yourself timehun. It hasn't been long at all. It will come.ink iris::hug2:

Crystal


----------



## Hare comes Trouble

:bigtears:I am so sorry to hear about you losingone of your precious bunnies. I lost one just last Novemberand one three years ago (they were 9 and 11). But this lastone was hard to get over. I was going to get one that lookedlike him, but I couldn't replace him. So I got two dutchesthis January. It took me a while to decide, but I am gladthat I have these two, plus I still have three outsiderabbits. Try to think of her running free without a care inthe world or fear. Take care.


----------



## TinysMom

May I suggest that you allow yourself to thinkabout her - to cry for her if need be - and to just grieve.Maybe you aren't ready - you'll know when you are.

I can now look at pictures of GingerSpice and not bawl my eyes out. Istill hurt- and I ache inside. It's been 3 weeks....and I still almostcry every day. I imagine I will cry more in the future too.

But when you're ready to grieve - just let go and let the pain and emotions come out....you just may not be ready yet!

Peg*

Michaela wrote: *


> Thank you Sas, Gwhoosh and f_j.
> 
> I have to say, I still don't think I've accepted it, every-time I thinkabout her I stop myself and find something to keep me busy. Am I notallowing myself to grieve?:?


----------



## Michaela

Thank you Hare Comes Trouble.

Crystal, thank you, I had a look at it and I think you are right.

Peg, last night I just lay there and let myself remember her, I cried -a lot - and tried to remember the good times I had with her, it's sopainfulThank you.


----------



## RunRabbitRun

I am so sorry for your loss. Abscesses are the worst.


----------



## Michaela

Thank you, you are so right, they are awful


----------



## storminstaffs

im soo sorry for your loss

and if you wanted to rescue a bunny im sure most rescues in england would love to help out


----------



## Michaela

Thank you Storminstaffs.


----------



## Michaela

Just wanted to say, things are getting harderevery day. I can't help missing her, Pebble and Ebony are totally lostwithout her, things are just bad

I've not been able to spend as much time on here, at the start when shewent it helped distract me, but now it's like the opposite, seeing allthe other bunnies, especially when I see rexes.

I cried at school today, not good. It was my friends fault, we werelooking at a display board and one of my pieces of work on it has a bitmissing from the corner - Berri chewed it - and I pointed this out toher, she rolled her eyes, sighed, and said, not rabbits again, orsomething like that, I couldn't believe it.:cry2 I would never do thatif one of her stupid ugly dogs died.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Some people are so insensitive it makes mecrazy. Michaela, I'm sorry you're having such a tufftime. I hope it gets better for you soon.:hug2:


----------



## Michaela

Thanks:hug:, she felt guilty afterwards and apologised, but still...


----------



## LuvaBun

Aww, Michaela, I'm sorry - how very insensitive of your 'friend'. 

It will still be hard - I still miss Perry so much, and I still shedtears over him. And seeing the chewed corner would just bring back somany memories. At least we here all know how you feel, and you canalways be sure we are there for you.

Hugs to you, Pebble and Ebony

Jan


----------



## Michaela

Thanks Jan:hug2:Not many people aroundme understand, they just don't get how I loved Berri, though 2 of mybest friends have been greatAnd of course I've had so muchsupport from my allRO peeps!:bunnydance:

I haven't spoken to the girl who I mentioned since she said it, am I overreacting?:?


----------



## Bangbang

It's hard enough to loose a dog or a catand deal with those people who do not understand the pain it causesyou... it's even harder however to loose a pet whether it be a rabbit,a guinea pig a rat or such and have another 'animal' person belittlethat loss... 
The sad part is however is that many people are not blessed with theability to understand, appreciate and love the many creatures placedupon this earth. I truly believe it takesa certain type ofperson to really appreciate, enjoy, and mourn these 'other' creatures.
Berri was not only blessed to be born such a magnificent wonderfulcreature, but to find her way into a home with someone who trulyunderstood her.
Even though is must be so tremendously painful to be missing her, takecomfort in the fact that the person who misses her is someone whoTRUELY loved and understood her.
If you need anything we are here for you, as even though we may neverhave met her, we truly do understand how much you loved such awonderful graceful little creature.

lots of love
Lara and Bangbang


----------



## Michaela

Thanks so much Lara, that is beautiful, and very helpful:hug2:

I still cry sometimes, I don't know why, but when other people mention her I burst into tears.:? But the pain is lessening.


----------



## naturestee

It's ok to cry, Michaela. I still crywhen I think about my cat (my parent's cat) that was PTS a yearago. He had been with my family since I was 10, and it's sohard to visit my parents and not have him there. The paindoes decrease in time, and hopefully you'll be able to remember her andthink of the good things instead of how much you miss her.:hug2:


----------



## TinysMom

I understand this so perfectly - and it is so normal to feel this way.

I'm finding that the pain is lessening and I don't cry as much or foras long. But I do still cry....and at times it has been hard for me tolove on my other rabbits because I'd just give anything (even them) tohave her back. Then I feel guilty for those thoughts.

I hate grieving - but I guess it is worth the price of having had Ginger for her short life...

I'm sure some day you will be able to smile again and not hurt so much.

Peg*

Michaela wrote: *


> Thanks so much Lara, that is beautiful, and very helpful:hug2:
> 
> I still cry sometimes, I don't know why, but when other people mention her I burst into tears.:? But the pain is lessening.


----------



## Michaela

*naturestee wrote:*


> It's ok to cry, Michaela. I still cry when I thinkabout my cat (my parent's cat) that was PTS a year ago. Hehad been with my family since I was 10, and it's so hard to visit myparents and not have him there. The pain does decrease intime, and hopefully you'll be able to remember her and think of thegood things instead of how much you miss her. :hug2:


Thanks Angela.:hug1 I'm sorry about your cat, how terrible to lose him after so long together.:cry2


----------



## Michaela

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I understand this so perfectly - and it is so normal to feel this way.
> 
> I'm finding that the pain is lessening and I don't cry as much or foras long. But I do still cry....and at times it has been hard for me tolove on my other rabbits because I'd just give anything (even them) tohave her back. Then I feel guilty for those thoughts.
> 
> I hate grieving - but I guess it is worth the price of having had Ginger for her short life...
> 
> I'm sure some day you will be able to smile again and not hurt so much.
> 
> Peg


I thought the same thing, I said to a friend on MSN that I'd doanything to have Berri back, even give away Pebble and Ebony. Iregretted it straight away and I hate myself for even thinkingit:cry1:, because I love them too, so so much.

My mum got really upset at the loss of Berri too, she wasn't sure ifshe wanted anymore pets because the grieving is so hard, but I said thesame thing to her, that it is worth it for every second you spend withthem alive.

I hope you'll be able to remember GingerSpice and enjoy the memories of her soon too.:hug2:


----------



## Michaela

It has now been exactly a month since she passedon. I can't believe it. I still forget that she's gone sometimes when Iwake up in the mornings..then I remember...it's like losing her allover again. Anyway, I just wanted to put this little memorial of herhere, it's inmyblog too.


----------



## Haley

Thats beautiful, Michaela.

Berri was such a special girl, and Im sure it helps that you have her daughters to help carry on her memory.

We miss you sweet Berri ray:


----------



## TinysMom

What a beautiful memorial for a beautiful bunny.

I almost laughed (out loud) today at something a rabbit did - so myhope is that you aren't far behind me in the grieving process...

Peg


----------



## Michaela

Sorry for dragging up old threads here, there'sno need to respond,I just wanted to tell Berri I still missher and love her and think about her every day. It's been over 2 monthssince she went now, and just in the last little while I've had a fewdays when all the grief came back again, I haven't been able to do muchwithout shedding a tear for her.


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Michaela, there's no need to apologise about bringing this thread back. We know how much you loved, and still love, Berri.

I still cry over Perry, and that's been over 5 months. Sometimes,something just catches you off guard and brings the memories back. Istill miss seeing Pernod laying next to her little man. 

:hug1 Jan


----------



## TinysMom

Hon, 

I know exactly how you feel. I read my thread about Ginger quite oftenand want to add more to it - to tell her how much I miss her - to tellher I've done something and thought about her.

So I understand exactly how you feel!

Peg


----------



## Michaela

Aww thanks Peg and Jan:hug2::hug2:


----------



## NZminilops

I just wanted to say hello Berri , althoughyou're not here with us we know you're keeping an eye on your girls,and their lovely human . Don't worry, she's taking great care ofthem!


----------



## Michaela

One year today.

:sad:

Missing you more than ever, Berri.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm so sorry, Michaela. It seems so unfair, doesn't it? What a tough day for you. I want to say something to comfort you, but really, the pain of losing a bunny doesn't ever really lessen... Cinny died almost 6 years ago and I would do anything to hold him one more time. Reading the memorials in this forum always make me so terribly sad and remember vividly what it was like to lose him. The thing that does make me feel better is imagining my darling boy playing in heaven with all the other bunnies, being happy and having lots of good food and running in the sun all day. I like to think that your sweet Berri is playing with him and all the other bunnies up there, as happy as can be!!


----------



## Marietta

Michaela, I know one can never truly get over a pet friend's loss. I feel for you and can understand what you and Berri went through, because I lost my first bunny over abscesses too, after a hard 7-month day-in day-out fight. Some of the most horrible days of my life. Berri is happy and healthy now and never to be forgotten.

Marietta


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

:hug2:We all miss you so much Berri.:tears2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

i am so sorry for your loss:sad:


----------



## Michaela

ink iris:

Over 2 years now, I still think about Berri, and miss her, all the time.


----------



## TinysMom

Its so hard to believe its been 2 years. I remember being stunned by your loss.

I'm sorry that it still hurts...I know I still miss Tiny and I always will....


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:cry2


----------



## bat42072

I am so sorry about Berri... my heart goes out to you..

Rip sweetie


----------



## Nancy McClelland

we are so sorry at the passing of your little angel. Young or old, it's not easy having to say goodbye to one of our fur babies. Most of ours have been at or above 6 years old when they've passed--hard to really know as they are all rescues. Hang in there. :bunnyangel2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Michaela wrote: *


> ink iris:
> 
> Over 2 years now, I still think about Berri, and miss her, all the time.


Never _ever _forgotten.:hug2:


----------

